# Battery short circuit dangers in regulated devices



## Alex (27/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 7


----------



## craigb (27/5/18)

I learn much better by seeing practical demonstrations rather than just words. 

I saw a lot in that video. Stuff I've known about physical battery safety has just received a huge amount of context.

Thanks @Alex that was a great find.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/18)

Thank you for this @Alex ! 

I think it is a definate warning to all regarding the dangers of high capacity batteries, the ones we work and play with and sometimes forget that they are not penlights, or thinking nothing can happen as we are using them in regulated devices, as was my mindset to a great extent as well.
 I shelved 2 batteries last night untill they can be rewrapped this weekend, and will be keeping a better lookout at my batteries as I venture into mech territory as well. 
Save vaping everyone, wishing you many *safe* happy clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (28/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thank you for this @Alex !
> 
> I think it is a definate warning to all regarding the dangers of high capacity batteries, the ones we work and play with and sometimes forget that they are not penlights, or thinking nothing can happen as we are using them in regulated devices, as was my mindset to a great extent as well.
> I shelved 2 batteries last night untill they can be rewrapped this weekend, and will be keeping a better lookout at my batteries as I venture into mech territory as well.
> Save vaping everyone, wishing you many *safe* happy clouds!


Well said @Room Fogger , I know one of my major failings is the habit of falling into a false sense of security. Reminders like this are really important to keep people like me on our toes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/18)

craigb said:


> Well said @Room Fogger , I know one of my major failings is the habit of falling into a false sense of security. Reminders like this are really important to keep people like me on our toes.


Same here, I have not been paying attention, and it could cost!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

